# Northern Sky Theatre



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 27, 2019)

I quite like this theatre in a great setting. Forgive the presentation - trying something new while on a ferry crossing Lake Michigan.

Well, didn't work - not an "allowed extension".

Trying individual files....


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 27, 2019)

More


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 27, 2019)

More


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 27, 2019)

And more


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 27, 2019)

Just two more


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 27, 2019)

Last for now


----------



## DrewE (Aug 27, 2019)

What's the purpose of the tall doors on the side walls of the house? Mere decoration only? Numerous lighting coves? Variable acoustic treatments?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 27, 2019)

They are windows - 3' wide and very tall. Third photo shows that.

This was early on to be a flat floor rehearsal room first and multi purpose room second but became the Fall to Spring performance space. Main space is an outdoor amphitheatre for many years. This the barn board motif. Shutters are light control - not required for the original rehearsal room.

PS - three on stage as well - one an exit door.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 27, 2019)

What do you call those "side stages"? Hanamichi?
Can they be lit properly?


----------



## Van (Aug 27, 2019)

What does that seat 200-250?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 27, 2019)

Caliper stages serve for ADA access to stage, scissor lift route for box booms, orchestra gallery, in-one scenes, and whatever they want to do with them. So far artistic director and staff love them. I asked because I think about them a lot - almost standard feature for my high school projects.

IIRC right there 225 or 228. Not finding it (while on a ferry in middle of Lake Michigan).

Some videos, etc. here http://constellationcampaign.northernskytheater.com/

PS found a press release that said 250.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 27, 2019)

I had to look up hanamichi. Knew what it was -a single runway through the seats, not on sides. 

Yes, ample positions, power, and data for lighting. 5 FOH (3 catwalks and 2 deadhung) and 2 box booms each side. And floor power and data.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 27, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I had to look up hanamichi. Knew what it was -a single runway through the seats, not on sides.


*Pedantic reader alert! * 

Wiki terms hanamichi and caliper stages have been updated!
There will be NO second warning.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 27, 2019)

What an enjoyable expansion of vocabulary this thread has become! Very cool looking space, Bill. I like how the two-styles of architecture works with the natural landscape in an interesting, contrast/blend kind of way. What's the stage surface?


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 27, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I had to look up hanamichi. Knew what it was -a single runway through the seats, not on sides.
> 
> Yes, ample positions, power, and data for lighting. 5 FOH (3 catwalks and 2 dead hung) and 2 box booms each side. And floor power and data.


"hanamichi" But why only to the left of centre*?* Could it not also be from the right of centre or do the Japanese have a different name for the equivalent if / when it meets their stage right of centre*??* 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 28, 2019)

I worked on basic planning, seating layouts, lighting and rigging. They chose to do final design working with contractors. That included not retaking architect and engineers for construction. And their set designer did interiors. Do I'd guess from look and feel stage floor was mdf painted. Biggest clue I read was rounded over edge - no nosing separate. So some details seem to me not as good as they could be, but it's done, generally is spectacular, and already being used heavily with opening night this weekend.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 28, 2019)

Ron - you'll have to ask a Kabuki theatre expert. I only know what I see, read, and am told. I worked a little bit on a space that was intended to be useable for Kabuki long ago, at Pamona College (since merged and name changed I think) and the runway - the hanamichi I learn now - was to be built as part of scenery when they needed it.

I see hanamichi is also a Pokemon character or ninja or something like that as well as a restaurant in NYC - albeit Hana Michi.


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (Aug 28, 2019)

This facility has consolidated their operations onto one campus with their summer shows still being performed in rep at the outdoor amphitheater in Peninsula State Park. Their ticket office was in one town, they rented rehearsal space from a concert venue, rented the high school auditorium for their fall shows, and built in a barn that they still own. Here is a picture of the park space. My understanding with the new space was that they wanted it to resemble the park. 
Side note: Door County in general is amazing for theater. There are 4 different companies on the peninsula (I worked as the ME for Peninsula Players for 6 summers). Three of them are summer/fall only and one is indoor and year round. Lots of galleries, art festivals and concerts too. In case anyone was looking for a vacation spot!


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 28, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I worked on basic planning, seating layouts, lighting and rigging. They chose to do final design working with contractors. That included not retaking architect and engineers for construction. And their set designer did interiors. Do I'd guess from look and feel stage floor was mdf painted. Biggest clue I read was rounded over edge - no nosing separate. So some details seem to me not as good as they could be, but it's done, generally is spectacular, and already being used heavily with opening night this weekend.


Was the MDF deck laid on padded sleepers to spring it sightly for dancers, or would that be too much to expect*?* 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## SteveB (Aug 28, 2019)

The PepsiCo theater at SUNY Purchase was built with what were called Hanamichi side stages, as per the photo attached. No idea if this was correct.


----------



## macsound (Aug 28, 2019)

Did they decide it should be the pepsi theatre because it's all blue? If it was classically crimson velour, it could've been the Coke theatre.


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 28, 2019)

macsound said:


> Did they decide it should be the Pepsi theatre because it's all blue*?* If it was a classically crimson velour, it could've been the Coke theatre.


 *@macsound* Or if white, the coc' theatre. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron (I'll keep my nose out of this thread before it veers any further off course) Hebbard


----------



## SteveB (Aug 28, 2019)

macsound said:


> Did they decide it should be the pepsi theatre because it's all blue? If it was classically crimson velour, it could've been the Coke theatre.



No, they did 4 big spaces in the original construction at Purchase, intending to be SUNY’s premier art school, back in mid 70’s. Theater A was Red, huge road house. Theater B was Blue, drama space. Theater C was Green, concert hall, with Theater D this gigantic “black box” 70x80x35 high experimental space. PepsiCo headquarters is across the street and they sponsered a big theater festival that ran for years in the 80’s. They named the theater after the company at that time.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 29, 2019)

RonHebbard said:


> Was the MDF deck laid on padded sleepers to spring it sightly for dancers, or would that be too much to expect*?*
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


I don't know. It did not seem sprung (rubber or similar pads). Was not a part of that design.


----------



## rsmentele (Aug 29, 2019)

How about a basic gear list?! Audio and Lighting systems?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 29, 2019)

Too far removed but all LED - 3 Sensor IQ, a lot of DMX and network distributed. Two company switches, intercept panel, and 36 lines for existing portable packs if they wnt, Series 2 LEDs and ColorSource Profiles, Pars, and Cycs. (Somewhere over 200 units IIRC). Accessories.

A lot of dead hung curtains, Prodigies for electrics, and a plan for 6 more Prodigies for scenery.

I don't do A/V so no idea. Looked like lots of stuff. Probably more dollarwise than lighting.

And it all probably changed some as they managed it themselves during construction with design/build contractors. 

(Catwalks will never be quite right but that is what happens without people that have made those mistakes in the past.)


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (Sep 4, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> (Catwalks will never be quite right but that is what happens without people that have made those mistakes in the past.)


Yeah, I got a look inside the space a couple months ago and it, sadly, looked like the first cat would be useless except for top lighting the apron. Looks like a cool space otherwise.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't know what possessed someone to extend the cloud out from under the catwalks toward the stage, but kills the front light ability.


----------

